

Show HN: Denarri – Your Tech Shopping Personal Assistant - ghobs91
http://www.denarri.com

======
ghobs91
Hey everyone! I've been working on a mobile shopping app called Denarri, and
I'd love to get feedback from this awesome community!

Denarri is designed to make mobile shopping quick and intuitive, and
constantly gets smarter the more you shop with it. From search to buy in 3
clicks.

Regarding the feedback, If there's any way you feel I could make the
transition from initial search to final purchase faster, easier, more
effective, etc, I'm all ears!

